# Minesing ... swamp road.



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

So, the wife and I decided to go back to the swamp ... the Zombies caught our attention with the Sora ... and also we have yet to go there in the wet spring.

These Zombies got a really hot spot, I gotta say ... though we have always thought that having a swamp in the backyard would be top 5 on the list when buying a new home.
Z Jr. gave us an update about the Sora ... and if the road is drivable ... much thanks you.

Sadly we did not get to see any Sora ... just heard them.

The Kingfisher did laugh at us numerous times, as it flew by us ... and also encountered, Northern Waterthrush, numerous Redwing Blackbirds, Virginia Rails, a Porcupine, Lesser Yellowlegs, Mallard ducks, Wood Duck couple, and other various birds we could not identify.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

Great shot of the least bittern. you going to be posting more?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2017)

Very nice Least Bittern.

Give us a bump next time your up.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great shot of the least bittern. you going to be posting more?


The Porcupine shots did not produce anything good ... missed taking pictures of the Wood Ducks ... not the best photographic outing, but it was great just to see and hear wildlife.

Rail Runner


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

any of the birds you can not identify post up a shot/PM me it and i can see if i can help but i guess only post/PM me the shot if it is good enough that you think i could identify it as i know lots of birds out there and what they look like


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

The unidentified birds are the ones we did not get shots of


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> The unidentified birds are the ones we did not get shots of


oh ok


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

What lens were you using for the least bittern?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

Sony SAL70400G ... 70-400mm f4-5.6
The Bittern shot was at 400mm focal length.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Sony SAL70400G ... 70-400mm f4-5.6
> The Bittern shot was at 400mm focal length.


Ok so it was pretty  close so were you the one who told jim about the least that you saw?


----------



## BlackSheep (May 12, 2017)

The wife here 

Logan - I wanted to also say thanks for giving Dennis tips about the Sora and the roads, we had a good day up there. As Dennis said we didn't see the Soras but we sure heard them, and there was lots of other wildlife to see. I didn't get as good a shot as Dennis did with that poor frog, but here's a few:


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Ok so it was pretty  close so were you the one who told jim about the least that you saw?



Hmm, Jim did ask us about the Bittern as he did tell us that he was taking pictures of it yesterday ... so he wanted to know where we saw it and what it looked like ... I think he wanted to figure out if it was the same or a new one in the area.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

BlackSheep said:


> The wife here
> 
> Logan - I wanted to also say thanks for giving Dennis tips about the Sora and the roads, we had a good day up there. As Dennis said we didn't see the Soras but we sure heard them, and there was lots of other wildlife to see. I didn't get as good a shot as Dennis did with that poor frog, but here's a few:
> 
> ...


Nice shots Glad to help with locations of where i see birds at anytime Glad you both got to see the least bittern and the virginia rails and get shots did you run into jim he was in a black jeep and tell him about the least bittern because he told me and my dad that a couple told him where they saw it


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so it was pretty  close so were you the one who told jim about the least that you saw?
> ...


He could have also wanted to try and get more shots got to see him as well as a couple other birders i am glad to have gotten to talk to again one we see quite often and one that i had not seen since last summer as well as one other that i have seen three time in the past two weeks and one i had not met until tonight


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2017)

Great shot from both of you.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 12, 2017)

Ah, we must have just missed you guys then! Yep we met Jim, he's really cool. We  had just got those photos of the least bittern right before he drove up. We had a really nice chat with him about what we'd seen so far, and he gave us some good tips on where to look for others. Showed us some of his photos too, man he's good!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

BlackSheep said:


> Ah, we must have just missed you guys then! Yep we met Jim, he's really cool. We  had just got those photos of the least bittern right before he drove up. We had a really nice chat with him about what we'd seen so far, and he gave us some good tips on where to look for others. Showed us some of his photos too, man he's good!


Were you and Dxqcanada  (Dennis?) around mckinnon around twelve if so we missed you by a couple hours i did not get out till 3:30 but he was just leaving as we got there


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice Least Bittern.
> 
> Give us a bump next time your up.



Hmm, I am going to guess that we will bump into each other at some point in time on that road ... I think you two are very going to be very distinguishable.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 12, 2017)

We were there from about noon until I think about 3 or so.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

Just to "one up" the Zombies ... we also saw this on the road standing underneath the Osprey ... so Nah Nah


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

where was that!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

That was on the road ... didn't Jim tell you about the Moose ?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

no


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

OK, that wasn't shot today on the road ... it was taken in April along Hwy 60 in Algonquin.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

oh ok LOL you had me tricked as this year there was a moose being seen in the west side of minesing wetlands we never saw it


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2017)

Too bad you missed seeing them when you went up with Barb and Brent when you went to Algonquin Park.

Moose at Minesing ? Wow !!

Apparently there is a Bear running around Scarborough (Toronto) right now ... CP24 is currently trying to hunt it down.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2017)

what do you mean trying to hunt it down kill it? there was one in minesing last summer (A bear we did not see it)


----------



## dxqcanada (May 13, 2017)

It appears that the Police (had to) kill the bear ... that is sad.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2017)

Looks like a very memorable trip. Thank you both for sharing those wonderful shots!


----------



## BrentC (May 13, 2017)

Nice shots from the both of you.  Great capture with the frog.  I'm off Monday so might try to head up that way.  Are the roads still flooded?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 13, 2017)

Thanks, Dean.

Thanks Brent, and the road up is clear straight to the end ... the side road 2 had a long puddle ... a 4x4 would be able to go through it OK. We just stuck to McKinnon rd.


----------

